# Angela Ascher hyperdekolletiert @ Das Büro und WBG



## choose (2 Juli 2011)

WBG = Weißblaue Geschichten im ZDF, lief ab 1984 mit Gustl Bayrhammer und besten EQs.






2:18 Minuten 
uploaded.to - where your files have to be uploaded to 
98,19 MB Aspect RAtio (Einstellung) 16:9


----------



## Erlkönig (4 Juli 2011)

Ist zwar grad nicht Karneval aber ein echt lecker Mädche isse schon.


----------



## Karl der Kahle (6 Juli 2011)

Ja, sie hat was zu zeigen.


----------



## glubbera (6 Juli 2011)

Klasse!Dankesehr!


----------



## Spamminetzu (6 Juli 2011)

Merci für AA!


----------



## hoellendisponent (14 Juli 2011)

danke dafür

gruss

hoellendisponent


----------



## Riesling (16 Juli 2011)

Passt einfach alles!!!


----------



## Sepperl78 (2 Aug. 2011)

ein traum die frau


----------



## Trajan (2 Aug. 2011)

in letzter Zeit sieht man leider nichts mehr von ihr :-(
danke fürs posten


----------



## Trampolin (21 Sep. 2011)

:thx: für die schöne Angela!


----------



## ToolAddict (21 Sep. 2011)

Lecker, lecker die Angela !


----------



## Haribo1978 (25 Sep. 2011)

Wow! Danke für Angela!


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2011)

klasse Frau


----------



## emoishomo (6 Mai 2012)

ja.. sie gehört schon für mich zu den heißeren deutschen Schauspielerinnen!


----------

